# odd ball



## bikebozo (Jan 14, 2016)

any one know about this example


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks like a Dursley (Pedersen) that someone covered in rattan?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedersen_bicycle
http://www.dursley-pedersen.net/


----------



## runningbarre (Jan 25, 2016)

That would be my guess also


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been called worse.....


----------

